# Hi, new here...



## MantisFreak (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm from the UK and new here  

As you probably guessed I love Mantids  My collection keeps on growing and soon I will run out ofroom for them all :lol: 

Phyllocrania paradoxa, Gongylus gongylodes, Hierodula membranacea, Pseudempusa pinnapavonis, Parasphendale affinis, Miomantis Paykulii, Alalomantis coxalis, Stagmomantis carolina and Odontomantis Planiceps

I also have some more on the way this week  

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello there, Mantis Freak.




Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here. Nice species list you've got there. I know all about running out of room for them, hehe. My husband finally gave in and gave me the spare bedroom for all my mantids; but he says, "That's it! That's all you get... it goes no further!" Now I'm trying to find space to put all the accessories and cages, medium, etc.  Hope you'll enjoy the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi mantis freak! got some nice species there! welcome to the forum from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hello there, Mantis Freak.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here. Nice species list you've got there. I know all about running out of room for them, hehe. My husband finally gave in and gave me the spare bedroom for all my mantids; but he says, "That's it! That's all you get... it goes no further!" Now I'm trying to find space to put all the accessories and cages, medium, etc.  Hope you'll enjoy the forum!


Welcome.

LOL at Becky. It sure is the truth though.


----------



## MantisFreak (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone  

Hopefully this week I will have my Schizocephala bicornis, Hymenopus coronatus, Acontiothespis concinna , Rhombodera sp and a Creobroter pictipennis Ooth . As you can tell I'm going to be busy with my new nymphs this week :lol: 

I'm also gagging for Tarachodes sp and Brunneria borealis  

Matt

Two of my many nymphs


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 26, 2009)

Cool pics and welcome!


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome. From sin city


----------



## revmdn (Sep 26, 2009)

Yo! from Philly.


----------



## ismart (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## nprowler (Sep 27, 2009)

HELLO. this is great site. i've only been a member for 2 months. there is alot of help here if you need it


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the Arthropod HQ.


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 28, 2009)

welcome  

where abouts in the UK are you from?

you have a nice collection by the way!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 28, 2009)

Ello from Colorado.


----------



## wero626 (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome Mantis Freak love the name.....!!!!


----------



## Opivy (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll have to comment to. It's a very cool name -

Welcome!


----------



## superfreak (Sep 29, 2009)

howdy from oz


----------



## MantisFreak (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm from Surrey(Beckenham to be precise)

Thanks everyone  

Still finding my way around lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh Dear me! we now have two Mantis freaks on the forum :lol: a Mantis freak and a Super freak! kindof sounds like superheros! You guys need a costume now!


----------



## MantisFreak (Oct 2, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh Dear me! we now have two Mantis freaks on the forum :lol: a Mantis freak and a Super freak! kindof sounds like superheros! You guys need a costume now!


Yea, dibs on the mantis costume :lol: all I need now is a cool super hero name  

ps I love mantisplace.come! I've ordered alot of my cages and other bits and pieces from there


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2009)

haha, thanks I love it too! and if you decide on a costume, I am good seamstress!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome from Georgia. Very nice collection you have going! I'm running out of room, too. I did have a bunch of mantids in the dining room until my husband (who does all our cooking) suggested they made his supper not settle  so I had to move them into my office.

Rebecca from GA (yes, yet another Rebecca/Becky)


----------

